# Drop down beds



## The Crafty Peewhit (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello, I am new to Motorhomes. I have recently purchased a new Rapido 690FF motorhome, I have tried to put the manual drop down bed into position, it is quite stiff to pull down. Can anyone tell me if there is a lock point, I don't want to pull down too hard in case I break it. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

The Crafty Peewhit said:


> Hello, I am new to Motorhomes. I have recently purchased a new Rapido 690FF motorhome, I have tried to put the manual drop down bed into position, it is quite stiff to pull down. Can anyone tell me if there is a lock point, I don't want to pull down too hard in case I break it. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


Looking at the Rapido website for this model, the bed appears to sit on the upstand behind the sink. Is there a mattress on the bed as this can make a difference to the amount of pressure required to lower the bed. As it is new it should have been covered at the handover, which dealer? Silly question but anyway, are you sure it is manual & not electric?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As it is new I presume they gave you an 'Owner's Manual' - is that no help?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you asked the dealer you purchased it from???? Did they not give you a detailed "Hand Over" during which such things SHOULD have been explained in detail. If they didnt then "Name and Shame" them.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, as there are variations on all models, we would need to know if it is an electric operated bed, or if you have undone the securing catches.The suggestion that you ask your dealer is possibly a good idea as they will have had to make sure it works, if it is as stiff as you say, if not too far away take it back and tell them it is stiffer than you would expect, do not phone as they may well put you off saying they are very busy at the moment. Most times there is always a salesman free for 5 mins to help you out.
please let us know how you get on and who the dealer is.


----------

